# small kit boxs



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

does any one have any pics of an 11 bird kit box working with a new family this year and want to see how they fly buy them selfs before I put them in my main kit boxs with my main family of rollers


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

I dont understand your question.


----------



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

*rollers*

I have larger kit boxs now and have heard of guys useing 11 bird kit boxs for rollers. Before I go and build any I would like to see other peoples small kit boxs I am sure ther is some realy nice ones that people have built I hopeing to get some I deas from other roller guys


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

hope this link will help you, he have idea about tippler kit box
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f39/portable-or-mobile-loft-question-26352-2.html


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

scott70 said:


> does any one have any pics of an 11 bird kit box working with a new family this year and want to see how they fly buy them selfs before I put them in my main kit boxs with my main family of rollers


Scott, just build a box big enough for 20+ birds. Even though your plan maybe to fly 11 birds, it's better for you to go a little too way than a little too small. A 3x3x3 would be suffice.


----------

